# Restoration Questions



## maysorum (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi. I'm new to bicycle restoration and would appreciate some advice on the following:

1. What's the best cleaner for a seemingly rusty chain?
2. How do you tell if something is chrome plated? Via magnet?
3. What's the best cleaner for chrome (handle bars, rims, headset, etc)?
4. Have you ever tried Oxalic Acid on early 40s - 50s paint?
5. What's your favorite washing/waxing compound for early 40s - 50s paint?
6. What's your favorite lubricant for headset, chain, and crank?

I've read tons of restoration threads, but found them slightly confusing... So any help would be much appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 2, 2008)

I immersed and coiled an old chain in a pan Purple Power degreaser.  Then I scrubbed it with a toothbrush, rinsed with clean water, put in a ziplock and soaked it in penetrating oil.  It cleaned up so well I could see the bluing of the metal mostly.  Some links that are stiff may need to be clearanced by gently spreading the problem links with a small screwdriver.

For chrome cleaning, 0000 steel wool and some Dupont chrome cleaner as worked well for me.  Won't get rid of rust but will certainly brighten the good portions.  

And a magnet will stick to steel, but not stainless steel or aluminum.


----------



## mrMoo77 (Sep 2, 2008)

*chain cleaner*

You can buy a chain cleaner, degreaser and brush in one package


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 2, 2008)

I use bicycle grease on all bearings EXCEPT those in the coaster brake. The coaster brake I clean with new gas and then dry/lubricate with clean Accel SAE-30 motor oil; not completetly sure if that is the preferred lubricant for the application, it works great for me. The chains I spray throughly with Aero kroil metal loosener (WAY better than WD-40) and work every link with my index fingers. Then I soak the chain in clean gas, dry it with air blown out of a fitting for my compressor (I dry the chain very thoroughly) and lubricate with a self sealing wax lube. Note that Wd-40 and Kroil are NOT lubricants.  Chrome parts I clean with 0000 grade steel wool or brass wire brushes (those I use in a pinch or for the rough areas). I remove oxidization and polish the steel wool cleaned chrome with Eagle One Nevr-Dull polish and a clean auto detailing rag.


----------

